# Pre-shared key on WLAN



## Toxteth O'Grady (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm trying to connect a new Nokia N95 to our Wireless LAN network. I'm using an ASUS router.

The problem I'm having is that I don't know the pre-shared pass key to access the network. Is there any way I can find out what it is using the computer? Am I right in thinking it's eight digits in length, with random letters and numbers?

If I can't find out what it is (and it's not written on the router or anything like that), how do I set a new password without ruining the network?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no _*backdoor*_ to access the router's setup. You either know the key or you don't. The way to solve the issue is reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure. You'll have to enter the new encryption key into all the wireless machines on the network.


----------



## Toxteth O'Grady (Dec 26, 2007)

OK, cheers.

So what will happen when I go to Network Connections > Wireless Network > Properties > Association > Network Key - and enter a new password in that box? Will it just be rejected? Or will that set a new password and I'll have to adjust the other computers accordingly?

I don't know how to reconfigure the lot, but when we got a professional round to do it it was quite a fuss. Not sure if that's something I want to take on.

Cheers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You configure the WPA-PSK on the router, then you have to enter the key on each connecting machine.


----------



## Toxteth O'Grady (Dec 26, 2007)

How do I configure it on the router? Thanks a lot for this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Depends on the router. What's the exact make/model of the router? Do you have a link to the user's manual?


----------

